# E-Control Rx ?



## Retlaw (Nov 13, 2010)

Any thoughts ??


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2010)

Very good and will probably be pulled off the shelves soon.

*1,4,6 Androstatriene-dione (ATD)*

*Characteristics*

ATD is a steroidal aromatase inhibitor, known as a suicidal inhibitor because it permanently binds to the aromatase enzyme. 

ATD is used for its aromatase inhibiting and testosterone boosting effect. Its effectiveness at lowering estrogen appears to be stronger than 6-oxo. It converts to 1,4,6-testosterone, which would also be expected to cause falsely high readings for a testosterone analysis. 

The 1,4,6-testosterone metabolite of ATD can also bind to the androgen receptor (AR) and induce androgenic (or possibly anti-androgenic) effects similar to what is seen from 6-oxo. This would be expected since 1,4,6-testosterone has about one third the binding affinity for the AR, therefore it may interefere with the anabolic or androgenic action of hormones which bind the androgen receptor. 

ATD would also be expected to interfere with production of natural testosterone by acting upon the hypothalamus pituitary testicular axis (HPTA), therefore this compound should not be used during post cycle therapy (PCT), however it could successfully be used during a cycle to help keep estrogen in control. Anecdotal reports and animal studies have also shown ATD inhibits libido and general sexual potency. 

*References*

_Effect of an inhibitor of aromatization, 1,4,6 androstatriene-3,17-dione (ATD) on LH release and steroid binding in hypothalamus of adult female rats._

_Exp Brain Res. 1986;64(3):407-10._
_Slama A, Gogan F, Sarrieau A, Vial M, Rostene W, Kordon C._

_Effects of ATD on male sexual behavior and androgen receptor binding: a reexamination of the aromatization hypothesis._
_ME Kaplan and MY McGinnis_
_Horm Behav, Mar 1989; 23(1): 10-26. _

_Anabolic Pharmacology_
_Seth Roberts (2009)_

_By Jason Rowland_






Chemical Name(s): 

Androsta-1,4,6-triene-3,17-dione
1,4,6-androstatriene-3,17-dione
Chemical Formula: C19H22O2
Molecular Weight: 282
CAS: NA
Q Qatio: NA
Anabolic #: NA
Androgenic #: NA
Oral Bioavailability: Estimated at 4%
AR Binding Affinity: NA
SHBG Binding Affinity: NA
Half Life: 2 days
Legal Status (US): Not listed as a controlled substance
Average Dose: 25-100mg/day
Average Cycle Length: 4-8 weeks


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

"ATD would also be expected to interfere with production of natural  testosterone by acting upon the hypothalamus pituitary testicular axis  (HPTA), therefore this compound should not be used during post cycle  therapy (PCT)..."

So why do they suggest ATD to be used as a PCT here?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2011)

it doesn't really matter anymore no one will be selling it in the US much longer, once we run out of our current stock of E-Control Rx its gone forever!

we are working on a replacement compound though.


----------



## Life (Mar 23, 2011)

What the fuck is so dangerous about it that it needs to be taken off the market?


----------



## Thresh (Mar 23, 2011)

Life said:


> What the fuck is so dangerous about it that it needs to be taken off the market?



Being that I just ordered it, that's a really good question.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

Life said:


> What the fuck is so dangerous about it that it needs to be taken off the market?



ask our wonderful FDA! 

last year several larger companies, including Gaspari, were told by the FDA to not only stop making it but to issue a voluntary recall, Gaspari's version was called Novadex XT.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

*ATD for Estrogen Control & PCT*

ATD (3,17-dioxo-etiochol-1,4,6-triene) is a recent introduction to estrogen control. It is thought to stop estrogen production in a manner similar to steroidal AI’s such as exemestane. Brand name ATD’s are Rebound XT, Rebound Reloaded, Novedex XT, Ultra H.O.T and Ultra H.O.T.ter.

ATD is technically an aromatase inhibitor, but with some interesting properties that make it a very useful addition to our estrogen control arsenals.

There are two negative feedback loops that we try to correct through post cycle therapy. The first is elevated estrogen levels from aromatase activity act on the hypothalamus to decrease GnRH production. The second is that elevated androgen levels stimulate androgen receptors in the hypothalamus causing decreased GnRH production. Decreased GnRH leads to reduced LH and FSH production, both of which are directly involved in testosterone production.

Typical PCT with SERM’s and AI’s address the estrogen component of this negative feedback, but do nothing for androgenic stimulation of the hypothalamus. ATD addresses the androgenic feedback loop. ATD has 90% androgenic activity in muscle tissue but only 10% androgenic activity in the hypothalamus.

ATD works for androgen activity the same way that tamoxifen works for estrogen. Tamoxifen blocks estrogen in breast tissue, but has positive effects in other tissue such as liver and bone. ATD blocks androgens in the hypothalamus, but allows it to be active in other tissue.

Because of this dual action estrogen levels are lowered while testosterone levels begin to rise. This is because ATD tricks your hypothalamus into thinking testosterone levels are low so it produces more. ATD provides benefits far beyond simply controlling estrogen in your body. Through its control over the androgen negative feedback loop testosterone production is restarted much faster. And the faster you recover your natural testosterone production the easier it is to keep muscular gains.

In addition to ATD’s benefits for post cycle therapy studies have shown that employing ATD during AAS use maintains significant HPTA function. This means reduced testicular atrophy and faster post-cycle recovery. This is something that you simply can’t get from estrogen control alone.

ATD can also be used by the natural athlete to increase testosterone production. In studies increases of up to 400% in testosterone have been seen. This is equivalent to injecting 400-600mg per week of testosterone enanthate or cypionate. This means continued growth for the natural athlete without the problems and side effects usually associated with injecting testosterone.

While there should technically not be any difference between the ATD ptoducts I have personally seen the best results using Rebound XT by Designer Supplements. I believe it is also the most cost effective of the ATD products out there. Your mileage may vary.

I’ve found the following discussion on running SERM’s inverse to ATD’s which is both informative and by all accounts very effective. It has been posted on many forums and the credit for it goes to Dr. D. Thank you Dr. D! “Discussion on running SERM inverse to ATD.

Estrogen only “rebounds” based on the mechanism of suppression. SERM, for example, only masks estrogen expression by occupying receptors but estrogen production is left unchecked and actually increases as testosterone levels increase. AI’s like letro inhibit inducible enzymes and just like a leaky faucet, they body will eventually try to balance the equation with increased aromatase activity. Steroidal AI’s like Teslac, Exemestane, and ReboundXT will not result in ‘rebound’ phenomena because the inhibition is non-competitive and irreversible. They act as false substrates, so aromatase is still happy to act on them (instead of androstenedione) and the body keeps no record of an imbalance. There is no leaky faucet. In fact, after prolonged use, steroidal AI’s often produce a protracted anti-e benefit even after being discontinued. This is why I suggest an inverse taper with SERM and RXT for PCT with an abrupt stoppage of RXT at the end. As the SERM elevates androgen/estrogen production, the AI dose is increased to compensate while the SERM is phased out. It works quite well to use this approach and rebound is not encountered. Adding LX and/or DHEA also really makes for a killer PCT in this scheme.

*E-Control Rx™ - Anti-Estrogen*


----------



## hill450 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great idea outlawing the stuff that protects you lol just dumb


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

hill450 said:


> Great idea outlawing the stuff that protects you lol just dumb



that is the great work of our FDA always out to protect us.


----------



## Typo (Mar 24, 2011)

How much stock is left? Think it'll still be around in two months or so?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> How much stock is left? Think it'll still be around in two months or so?



about 200 bottles.


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 24, 2011)

I know this is partially off subject, but what is the status withDMZ and 1- Andro? How much is left of that stuff?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I know this is partially off subject, but what is the status withDMZ and 1- Andro? How much is left of that stuff?



Let's see, we just got 2,000 bottles of 1-Andro Rx in yesterday and we have 2,000 bottles of both Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-drol Extreme on order, as well 2,000 bottles as Cyanostane Rx on order.


----------



## Typo (Mar 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> Let's see, we just got 2,000 bottles of 1-Andro Rx in yesterday and we have 2,000 bottles of both Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-drol Extreme on order, as well 2,000 bottles as Cyanostane Rx on order.



Wait is Super-DMZ getting discontinued as-well?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

Typo0 said:


> Wait is Super-DMZ getting discontinued as-well?



not yet, but who knows what the lovely FDA might do next.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is the FDA's latest compound they are zooming in on: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/125296-arnold-sports-festival-2011-fda.html
I am sure it will be banned soon because it works quite well, I am using a pre-workout drink currently that has it.


----------



## Typo (Mar 24, 2011)

When do you think your replacement compound will be available?


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> Let's see, we just got 2,000 bottles of 1-Andro Rx in yesterday and we have 2,000 bottles of both Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-drol Extreme on order, as well 2,000 bottles as Cyanostane Rx on order.



Sounds like there's plenty to go around.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

its officially gone, we will be reformulating it using 6-OXO, ETA is 5-6 weeks!


----------



## Typo (Apr 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> its officially gone, we will be reformulating it using 6-OXO, ETA is 5-6 weeks!


How effective will the reformulated version be compared to the old one?


----------



## rbmuny (Feb 12, 2013)

Prince said:


> *ATD for Estrogen Control & PCT*
> 
> I?ve found the following discussion on running SERM?s inverse to ATD?s which is both informative and by all accounts very effective. It has been posted on many forums and the credit for it goes to Dr. D. Thank you Dr. D! ?Discussion on running SERM inverse to ATD.
> 
> ...




I think what im reading here is that it would be a good idea to take both a SERM and e control at the same time while cycling off? I have nolvadex i was planning on using exclusively to come off a stack but would like your imput. I am going to stack M-Sten and test and was going to cycle off with test and nolvadex.

thanks


----------

